# Slingshot In Old Holm Oak "Juggernaut"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!! :wave:

Let me present to you another natural slingshot I've made, probably the last of 2013!! This fork was doomed when I've found it. It was on a pile of wood, waiting to go to the fireplace. On Christmas day, I went to the little shack were my parents keep the pieces of wood to bring some to the fireplace, and there it was, smiling at me!!  This piece is very seasoned and one could tell that was from an old Quercus ilex tree (the main branch, from which I retrieved this one, had multiple age rings on its inner surface). The weather and other conditions gave it the colouration and patterns you see here. In spite of having some worm tunnels on certain areas, the wood is very, very hard. Seems to be a characteristic of this species, to grow some hardness where others can rot. I had to sharpen my tools several times (axe and carving knifes) whilst carving it!!!

For the band/fork attachment security, I've carved also some indentations on the inner side of the fork tips. This secures satisfactory the bands, while keeping flat the front side of the piece. Finished with linseed oil and beeswax.

For its strength and hardness, I've dubbed it "Juggernaut"!!

Hope you like it!!!

Happy New 2014!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow that is a beauty! Very stout! Nicely carved. Way to go!  Nice that you saved her from the FIRE!  You are a hero!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Wow that is a beauty! Very stout! Nicely carved. Way to go!  Nice that you saved her from the FIRE!  You are a hero!


LOL!!! I've save it, while its fork brothers kept me warm during the night 

Thanks for watching, sir!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great grain and nice finish!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Lacumo said:


> Great grain and nice finish!


Thank you my friend!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow beefy!! And what wonderful grains!! ????????


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

PorkChopSling said:


> Wow beefy!! And what wonderful grains!!


Thanks for the comment, my friend!!!!

It fits really nice in my left hand (for thumb support shooting style) and its heavy and dense!!

The grain ...well, Mother Nature help me a LOT on that department!! 

Cheers ...Q



The Warrior said:


> That's beautiful.


Thanks a lot, my friend!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Perfect name for such a strong looking fork.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Perfect name for such a strong looking fork.


Yes, I thought so 

Thanks for watching!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a beaut Q!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

She's a knock-out friend, that's some fine carving you've done! Very pretty!


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

very nice, I like the chunkiness...wait is that a word? gotta love oak, great job


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Another beauty!! I like the shape you ended with.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

The grain is awesome on that one. That is fine carving that you finished it off with.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome! What a beautiful grain and shape! A sunning shooter, as always! I really like your (axe) carving skills Q! :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A wonderful job Maestro!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Unbelievable what you (Master Q) fetch out of the forks, a wonderful work from you,

i wish you all the best for the new year 2014 !!

cheers mr.teh :wave:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super looking slinger nice work buddy B)


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice! A hero indeed!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Another beauty.
How is Fiskars X5 for carving?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> That's a beaut Q!


My dear friend, thank you so much for your comment!!!!

You ROCK(slinger)!!!! 

Cheers ...Q



Tentacle Toast said:


> She's a knock-out friend, that's some fine carving you've done! Very pretty!


Thank you so much for your feedback!!!!

Cheers ...Q



ozarkmike said:


> very nice, I like the chunkiness...wait is that a word? gotta love oak, great job


Many thanks for your reply!!!

Actually, it fits well in the hand (in spite of being quite monolithic!!! )

Cheers ...Q



Rayshot said:


> Another beauty!! I like the shape you ended with.


Thank you so much, Ray!!!

I forgot to tell, but this one is packing a pouch from yours!!! Superb stuff, like always!! 

Cheers ...Q



parnell said:


> The grain is awesome on that one. That is fine carving that you finished it off with.


Thank you so much, Parnell!!!

By the way, has any portuguese parcel arrived to you yet??

Cheers ...Q



flicks said:


> Awesome! What a beautiful grain and shape! A sunning shooter, as always! I really like your (axe) carving skills Q! :bowdown:


My friend, I'm so glad that you've liked it!!!

That axe is a mighty fine helper indeed, for woods of such resilience!!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> A wonderful job Maestro!


Grazie tanto, amici Bob!!!!

Hope everything is well!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> Unbelievable what you (Master Q) fetch out of the forks, a wonderful work from you,
> 
> i wish you all the best for the new year 2014 !!
> 
> cheers mr.teh :wave:


LOL!!!! This one was looking at me and, on the other side, was the fireplace ...I think he chose WISELY!!!! (I say he "chose" because all the forks come to me, not the contrary  )

And thanks a lot for your rewarding feedback!!

Happy New Year!!

Q



phil said:


> Super looking slinger nice work buddy B)


Thank you so much my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Very nice! A hero indeed!


LOL!!!! At least for this fork!!!

Many thanks!!!

Cheers ...Q



Butterfly said:


> Another beauty.
> How is Fiskars X5 for carving?


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

I can recommend you this tool. Simply FANTASTIC!!! Great ergo grip, small size for some detail carving and fine steel (although on this piece, I had to sharpen again the blade whilst carving ...the wood was very hard!!)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, beautiful grains. Looks like a handful. The name fits the size. Thank you for sharing, Q.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for your response. I've already ordered one for myself, and wait to arrive. I hope it will serve me well.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Q,

No package yet. I am waiting impatiently. If I am lucky it is waiting in the mailbox.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

That's a massive fork, Q. I like it  Since it was destined to burn I suppose the wood was bone dry and rock hard, the brittle chippings suggest the same. Good work, my friend (and a very good axe to boot, too. I like the Fiskars products a lot.)

Well, well, I think Bob's Isis haunted your creative subconsious when you conveived Juggernauts frame 

Cheers and may 2013 leave peacefully and gracefully make way for 2014. M.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> WOW, beautiful grains. Looks like a handful. The name fits the size. Thank you for sharing, Q.


Hello my friend!!!!

Thank you so much for dropping by and leave your feedback!!! 

I wish you a happy and fruitful 2014!!!

Cheers ...Q



Butterfly said:


> Thank you for your response. I've already ordered one for myself, and wait to arrive. I hope it will serve me well.


Well, I can say it serves me!!!

Please post your works, sir 

Cheers ...Q



parnell said:


> Q,
> 
> No package yet. I am waiting impatiently. If I am lucky it is waiting in the mailbox.


Hopefully it will arrive soon!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

matthiasdaues said:


> That's a massive fork, Q. I like it  Since it was destined to burn I suppose the wood was bone dry and rock hard, the brittle chippings suggest the same. Good work, my friend (and a very good axe to boot, too. I like the Fiskars products a lot.)
> 
> Well, well, I think Bob's Isis haunted your creative subconsious when you conveived Juggernauts frame
> 
> Cheers and may 2013 leave peacefully and gracefully make way for 2014. M.


Indeed it is rock hard!!! You know your wooden ways for sure, my friend!!! 

I'm very influenced by PFS's designs and rough lines nowadays. But, of course, Bob's work leaves an impression on every each of us!!!!

Best wishes for you too, sir!!!! I think you're a great asset for the community and a very talented and intelligent person!!! I'm glad to be your friend 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosa como de costumbre mi estimado amigo Alcornoque. El veteado es espectacular!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Preciosa como de costumbre mi estimado amigo Alcornoque. El veteado es espectacular!


Muchas Gracias amigo y maestro Chepo!!!

Una vieja horqueta de encino y lo aceite de liño.

Gracias por tu comentario 

Saludos y Feliz Año Nuevo!!!

Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Impresionante " Q " , siempre mejorando tu trabajo , muy bien , tienes mucho talento buen amigo.

Un fuerte abrazo y feliz milenio ...... Alf :king:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice ergo, whatever Q touched turns into masterpieces


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Thick and beefy  aptly named  A very handsome slingshot for sure


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

very slick shooter

cheers


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing what more is there I can say...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Impresionante " Q " , siempre mejorando tu trabajo , muy bien , tienes mucho talento buen amigo.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo y feliz milenio ...... Alf :king:


Muchas Gracias, amigo Alf!!!!

Mi deseos de un bueno año de 2014, para ti e los tuyos!!!

Eres un hombre muy gentil!!!  Uno día iremos a pasar un buen rato en España o Portugal!!!

Saludos ...Q



e~shot said:


> Nice ergo, whatever Q touched turns into masterpieces


My friend E~Shot!!

Wishes of a very happy 2014!!!!!

Thank you so much for your praise!!

Cheers ...Q



Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Thick and beefy  aptly named  A very handsome slingshot for sure


Thank you so much for liking this one 

Happy New Year for all there in the house!!

Cheers ...Q



leon13 said:


> very slick shooter
> 
> cheers


I'm glad you liked it, my friend!!!!

Just made a test the other day with it, shooting at your leather target. Awesome!!!

I'll call you when something is ready 

Cheers ...Q



Y+shooter said:


> Amazing what more is there I can say...


Thank you so much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Just shoot today with the "Juggernaut" some 5 grams/16 mm glass marbles, with a more suitable band set: Theraband Silver, active length 23cm, 3cm/2cm tapering. The TBS has different stretching/recoil properties than TBG, I think. So I could achieve more velocity with marbles at 10 meters target distance (12 meters on some shots).

It was a lot of fun!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

So sexy in latex


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> So sexy in latex


LOL!!!! :wave:


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Massive! And beautiful...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Massive! And beautiful...


Thank you sir, for your kind reply!!!!

Always glad to hear such nice comments from a master craftsman!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------

